# Surprise alternative to potatoes in a casserole



## AdeleTurner72 (Jun 9, 2018)

Just made a beef casserole in my slow-cooker, using whole radishes as a substitute for potato. The idea came from a recipe I saw on YouTube. Absolutely delicious. The radishes soften to the texture of tinned new potatoes. Reminded me of the tinned potatoes I had as a kid! Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2018)

There are three foodstuffs that I disliked intensely as a child - beetroot, celery and radishes  But I only ever tried radishes as a salad vegetable, so maybe this would be different. I used to make excellent chocolate cake using beetroot too, so it's not impossible that I might be able to manage radishes in a casserole!


----------



## Radders (Jun 9, 2018)

AdeleTurner72 said:


> Just made a beef casserole in my slow-cooker, using whole radishes as a substitute for potato. The idea came from a recipe I saw on YouTube. Absolutely delicious. The radishes soften to the texture of tinned new potatoes. Reminded me of the tinned potatoes I had as a kid! Has anyone else tried this?


That does sound interesting. Were The radishes normal sized or larger than average?


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Jun 9, 2018)

Radders said:


> That does sound interesting. Were The radishes normal sized or larger than average?


Normal size. Just trim the ends off and use whole.


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Jun 9, 2018)

Northerner said:


> There are three foodstuffs that I disliked intensely as a child - beetroot, celery and radishes  But I only ever tried radishes as a salad vegetable, so maybe this would be different. I used to make excellent chocolate cake using beetroot too, so it's not impossible that I might be able to manage radishes in a casserole!


I'd agree with you about celery, it's the food of the devil. I actually don't like radishes raw either, but cooked they were a revelation!


----------



## Blue flash (Jun 10, 2018)

Radishes are good roasted too,


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 10, 2018)

No offence intended but I'm not sure I'd want to be in the room if someone's on metformin and eating radishes!


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Jun 10, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> No offence intended but I'm not sure I'd want to be in the room if someone's on metformin and eating radishes!


Tee hee.... Actually they had no effect on me!


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Jun 10, 2018)

Blue flash said:


> Radishes are good roasted too,


Oooo. . I'll have to try this. How long do they take to roast?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 10, 2018)

I would never have dreamt of cooking radishes at all.  We have some growing in our garden & they are huge!


----------



## Blue flash (Jun 10, 2018)

AdeleTurner72 said:


> Oooo. . I'll have to try this. How long do they take to roast?


About 20 minutes we only have the small supermarket ones


----------



## Blue flash (Jun 10, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> No offence intended but I'm not sure I'd want to be in the room if someone's on metformin and eating radishes!


Guess you wouldn't want to be in the town, when I've cooked a sprout curry then.. never knew that was possible side effect of metaformin, think been doing fine so far


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (Jun 10, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I would never have dreamt of cooking radishes at all.  We have some growing in our garden & they are huge!


I think the bigger ones would be even better. Think of a cross between turnip and potato, that's a cooked radish. I'm definitely going to try them roasted too.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 11, 2018)

AdeleTurner72 said:


> I think the bigger ones would be even better. Think of a cross between turnip and potato, that's a cooked radish. I'm definitely going to try them roasted too.


Had some yesterday with my dinner.  I was impressed, but wifey wasn't for some reason.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 11, 2018)

Blue flash said:


> Guess you wouldn't want to be in the town, when I've cooked a sprout curry then.. never knew that was possible side effect of metaformin, think been doing fine so far


 'sprout' and 'curry'??! Two things I run a mile from! Yuk and yuk again... (sorry, @Blue flash  )


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 11, 2018)

Sprout curry sounds dangerous to me.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 11, 2018)

@AdeleTurner72
I have them cooking in China but I have never thought of trying them here in a slow cooker.
Excellent idea and on my bucket list of things to try

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Maz2 (Jun 11, 2018)

I love radishes.  Never thought of that.  Must try it.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 25, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 25, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Had some yesterday with my dinner. I was impressed, but wifey wasn't for some reason.


The same wife that drinks the green sludge for lunch?


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 25, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Sprout curry sounds dangerous to me.


made me laugh so much Mark


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 25, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> The same wife that drinks the green sludge for lunch?


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...if I remember right Martin...wasn't it some kind of Kale smoothie...just shuddered at the thought.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 25, 2018)

Pine Marten said:


> 'sprout' and 'curry'??! Two things I run a mile from! Yuk and yuk again... (sorry, @Blue flash  )


This is really making me giggle...can't think why I hadn't read it before.


----------



## Browser (Jun 25, 2018)

Northerner said:


> There are three foodstuffs that I disliked intensely as a child - beetroot, celery and radishes  But I only ever tried radishes as a salad vegetable, so maybe this would be different. I used to make excellent chocolate cake using beetroot too, so it's not impossible that I might be able to manage radishes in a casserole!



I feel I have to jump to the defence of celery here. I find it delicious in a variety of forms.


----------



## kentish maid (Jun 25, 2018)

Northerner said:


> There are three foodstuffs that I disliked intensely as a child - beetroot, celery and radishes  But I only ever tried radishes as a salad vegetable, so maybe this would be different. I used to make excellent chocolate cake using beetroot too, so it's not impossible that I might be able to manage radishes in a casserole!


I have all three in salads, as long as the beetroot hasn't been doused in vinegar


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 25, 2018)

I have popped them into a slow cooker curry and casserole on a few occasions and found them totally acceptable. They loose the redness and turn white.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 26, 2018)

If you are a super taster like me - and I sympathise - try simmering the radishes for ten minutes, make sure they are well covered in the water, then allow them to stand for half an hour before adding them to the casserole or roasting tin.


----------



## Radders (Jun 27, 2018)

Drummer said:


> If you are a super taster like me - and I sympathise - try simmering the radishes for ten minutes, make sure they are well covered in the water, then allow them to stand for half an hour before adding them to the casserole or roasting tin.


What’s a super taster please Drummer?


----------



## Lanny (Jun 27, 2018)

Oh, I’m one too! A super taster is someone who has a lot of tastebuds on their tongue! So, vegetables can taste bitter to them! The oposite of that is someone with less, than average, taste buds, like my late mum, who coold eat anything without it tasting too salty, sweet, bitter etc. I can taste the difference between different brands of bottled water! My tastebuds were more sensitive than our chefs, when in the restaurant business, & I tasted the sauces, curry, sweet & sour & gravy, everyday! I could taste the difference between 2tsp less sugar in a vat of curry sauce that our chefs could not!


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 27, 2018)

Drummer said:


> If you are a super taster like me - and I sympathise - try simmering the radishes for ten minutes, make sure they are well covered in the water, then allow them to stand for half an hour before adding them to the casserole or roasting tin.





Lanny said:


> Oh, I’m one too! A super taster is someone who has a lot of tastebuds on their tongue! So, vegetables can taste bitter to them! The oposite of that is someone with less, than average, taste buds, like my late mum, who coold eat anything without it tasting too salty, sweet, bitter etc. I can taste the difference between different brands of bottled water! My tastebuds were more sensitive than our chefs, when in the restaurant business, & I tasted the sauces, curry, sweet & sour & gravy, everyday! I could taste the difference between 2tsp less sugar in a vat of curry sauce that our chefs could not!


I have learned something new today. I have actually not heard of this  condition before.


----------



## Sally W (Jul 1, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Oh, I’m one too! A super taster is someone who has a lot of tastebuds on their tongue! So, vegetables can taste bitter to them! The oposite of that is someone with less, than average, taste buds, like my late mum, who coold eat anything without it tasting too salty, sweet, bitter etc. I can taste the difference between different brands of bottled water! My tastebuds were more sensitive than our chefs, when in the restaurant business, & I tasted the sauces, curry, sweet & sour & gravy, everyday! I could taste the difference between 2tsp less sugar in a vat of curry sauce that our chefs could not!


Me too! The worst for me is cauliflower. I’ve tried mashing, dry frying, cooking with garlic and nothing will remove the bitter taste


----------



## trophywench (Jul 1, 2018)

Cauliflower is not like that if it is FRESH - hence unless you can pick it yourself from your garden and cook it within a couple of hours - use frozen florets instead since they are frozen mega quickly after picking.


----------

